# Bandwagon recommendation thread!



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 25, 2009)

Recommend me anything.

Here's something to narrow it down.


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 25, 2009)

ETHS - Crucifère


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 25, 2009)

Mastodon's new record Crack the Skye (or anything else they've done)


----------



## Erif (Mar 26, 2009)

What does "bandwaggon" mean?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 26, 2009)

Erif said:


> What does "bandwaggon" mean?


A trend that everyone's doing. Hence the term.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hinVaVDSvC0

Testament - Return to Serenity


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 28, 2009)

rock-ground said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hinVaVDSvC0
> 
> Testament - Return to Serenity


Already beat you to it.

@ Departure Song: It's a bit too...slow, I guess.
@Watershed: Again, beat you to it. Got Leviathan and Blood Mountain already.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 28, 2009)

Listen to Crack the Skye. It's really good.

Otherwise listen to Legion of the Damned.


----------

